# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android  تحميل لعبة الأكشن والحروب Modern Combat 5: Blackout v1.8.0 للأندرويد

## رائد منير

Modern Combat 5: Blackout v1.8.0     
- â€œAmps everything up to the next level.â€‌ â€“ 148Apps   - â€œSharp controls, impressive graphics.â€‌ â€“ Pocket GamerStep into the action as the latest installment in the best FPS series raises the bar for shooter games once more! Create a squad, add your friends and test your individual and team skills against other squads in dynamic multiplayer warfare!Is single player your thing? Then step into a world on the brink of anarchy and shoot your way out of one dire situation after another to expose a lunatic whoâ€™s trying to tear the world to shreds.   CHOOSE YOUR FAVORITE CLASS   - 4 customizable classes that you can level up across single- and multiplayer   - Find the play style the suits you: Assault, Heavy, Recon, or Sniper   - Activate class-specific skills by earning and spending Skill PointsHIGH-POWERED MULTIPLAYER   - Epic team clashes in Squad vs. Squad matches   - Talk to other players in Global and Squad Chat   - Individual and Squad leaderboards   - Win cool rewards in the limited-time eventsUNIFIED GAME PROGRESSION   - Accumulate XP and level up by playing both single-player missions and multiplayer matches   - Unlock higher-tier weapons by mastering lower-tier ones   - Customize the perfect weapon using a host of attachments and jump straight into the actionINTENSE SOLO CAMPAIGN   - Fast-paced story missions with various challenges taking you from Tokyo to Venice   - Play the new Spec-Ops missions for a real FPS adrenaline rush   - Flawless graphics, music and voice performances perfectly adapted for a shooter game    HIGHLY CUSTOMIZABLE CONTROLS   - Intuitive, highly customizable controls so you can play the game just the way you want    Modern Combat 5 supports HID game controllers. Moga Pro is also supported, in mode B (HID Mode).     Follow us on Twitter at الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] or like us on Facebook at الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] to get more info about all our upcoming titles.   Check out our videos and game trailers on الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Discover our blog at الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] for the inside scoop on everything Gameloft.   SCREENS            firedrive  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    media4up  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   vshare 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    k2s 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    filerio 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

